# Wedding photographers - any horror stories of one not showing up?



## Jon_Are (May 17, 2009)

If I were a wedding photographer - which I am not - my biggest fears would not revolve around losing a memory card, equipment failure or poor lighting. My biggest fear would be something happening, that is out of my control, that prevents me from gettin' to the church on time.

Suppose it's the big day, and gramps just started having chest pains? Or I've developed a gut-rumbling case of diarrhea? Or there's a hostage situation in my living room?

Anyone experience, or ever hear of anything like this happening?

Jon


----------



## MelodySoul (May 17, 2009)

I think this is why so many wedding photographers work with second shooters and assistants.


----------



## raider (May 18, 2009)

we have 4 photographers on staff and the rest of the office personnel are familiar.  but i have been to a couple of weddings in another capacity where there was an apparent misunderstanding of the time and they did show up late - - bride was upset.  looked good for us though.  she said that she should've hired me to do the photos and i agreed.


----------



## Double H (May 18, 2009)

I have a colleague I can count on. I have it written into my contract that if for any reason I am unable to be there, my back-up guy will. I coordinate with him so he knows when my weddings are, and vise-versa, I am available to stand in for him. I have a second-shooter, but he isn't quite experienced enough to do a whole wedding alone yet.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 18, 2009)

> I have it written into my contract that if for any reason I am unable to be there, my back-up guy will.



That's the smartest thing I've read today.

Jon


----------



## Big Mike (May 19, 2009)

I think my contract has something to the effect that if I am not able to photograph the wedding, due to circumstances beyond my control, I will do my best to find a suitable replacement.  
This is one of the many reasons it's a good idea to network with other photographers in your area and/or join your local photographer's association.


----------

